# Will a Rear Diffuser for 2013 fit on 2011?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep. It will fit as long as you do not have the rs package !


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks good keep us posted. I might just plastic dip mine since I got rear end bumped by a civic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

brian v said:


> Yep. It will fit as long as you do not have the rs package !


Yup, don't have the RS package. The dealer said the 2013 model is different than previous years? I'm a little puzzled here.



silver2kws6 said:


> Looks good keep us posted. I might just plastic dip mine since I got rear end bumped by a civic
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Do it, it looks a lot better - I did it on mine.

Before:









After:


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

That does look good !!! Im definitely going to do it now !! Hopefully the plastic will cover screw marks from that Jerks bumper digging into mine

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

silver2kws6 said:


> That does look good !!! Im definitely going to do it now !! Hopefully the plastic will cover screw marks from that Jerks bumper digging into mine
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hopefully it will - looking forward to see your results!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Did the same thing on mine within the 1st week of ownership. Been done for about 7 months now with no issues. Did the badges as well and the lower fascia in the front.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

I got one for mine.. Its 2011 but looks great








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

loving your tinted taillights.... nice work man



RhinoNinja55 said:


> I got one for mine.. Its 2011 but looks great
> View attachment 65545
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> loving your tinted taillights.... nice work man


Thanks man.. I got the markers wrapped

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> I got one for mine.. Its 2011 but looks great
> View attachment 65545
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I actually have that (not installed) - not real thrill how the top part sticks out but it does look good.


----------

